# Waiting on the World to Change - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A classic from John Mayer - Waiting on the World to Change: a quick look at the way i play the elements of this great tune.....thanks for watching! 

YouTube - Waiting on the World to Change (lesson) - cover by Tonedr


----------

